# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Ayuda! Me cuesta mucho seguir los hilos en los cuales tengo mensajes

## Pesuke

Hola a todos otra vez!
Pues eso, me cuesta mucho seguir los hilos donde he escrito mensajes, no se si soy yo que no me entero pero creo que se podría mejorar el foro en cuanto a los seguimientos.
Estoy registrado en otro foro que no tiene nada que ver con la magia pero que es muy parecido y cuando ingresas con tu usuario siempre te aparece un recuadro en la esquina superior derecha donde aparece mi avatar, "Mensajes Nuevos", "Mis Mensajes" (que es una lista de los hilos donde tengo escrito mensajes) y "Mensajes Privados" ademas de información como el total de mis mensajes, desde cuando estoy registrado, cantidad de miembros tiene el foro y cantidad de miembros conectados.
La verdad que en ese recuadro esta tooodo lo que necesito saber para mantenerme al día con los hilos y respuestas en los hilos que me interesan y que he escrito mensajes, etc....
Se podría hacer algo parecido en este foro?  o ya lo hay y yo no me entero?
Gracias!!!! y saludos!!!

----------


## Ming

Hola  :Smile1: 
No sé si es lo que pides pero...

Si vas a "*Panel de control*" ves hilos donde estas suscrito, ya sea porque hayas comentado o no, y hayan comentarios nuevos.

En "*Nuevos mensajes*" tienes los hilos donde se ha posteado desde tu última visita (y otros muchos), y en los cuales ves un cuadradito si es estas suscrito en dicho hilo.

En la página principal "*Foro de Magia e Ilusionismo*" tienes un cuadrado llamado "*Estadísticas del Foro*" donde tienes el número de usuarios, hilos y posts, y los usuarios registrados (que también lo tienes abajo de todo).

También tienes en esa misma página un cuadrado llamado "*Panel de miembros*" donde ves si tienes MPs, de visita, peticiones de amistad... (etc). Desde allí o yendo a "*Panel de control*" podrás ver los MPs.

¿Era esto?
Si es que no pues siento el rollo  :Oops:

----------


## Pesuke

Muchas gracias Ming!
Si era lo que pedía, eres muuuuuuuy amable. Tanto simbolito a mi me marea.
Lo que si podrían hacer algun recuadrito mas directo, ya que para ir a los mensajes hay que ir como tu dices a "panel de control" "suscripciones" "mostrar carpeta", un poco rollín. Pero es igual de efectivo.
Saludos!!

----------


## Ming

Por mi genial que hagan el cuadradito  :Smile1: 


Una cosa, solo tienes que ir a "*Panel de control*" y allí los ves directamente; tienen el título de "*Nuevos Temas Suscritos**: X*" (la X es el número que tengas).
Por cierto, si pasan "nosecuantas" semanas creo que se van borrando los viejos como si ya los hubieses visto... creo...

Gracias a ti  :O13:

----------


## Ritxi

Fernando, al principio nos pasa a todos, seguro que de aqui un par de meses lo tienes dominado  :302: 

Cuando responden un hilo en el cual tienes un mensaje te deberían enviar un mail a tu cuenta, ¿te sucede?

----------


## Ravenous

El que no busca no encuentra:

Enlaces--> temas suscritos.

----------


## Pesuke

> Fernando, al principio nos pasa a todos, seguro que de aqui un par de meses lo tienes dominado 
> 
> Cuando responden un hilo en el cual tienes un mensaje te deberían enviar un mail a tu cuenta, ¿te sucede?


Tienes razón, ya le voy pillando el tranquillo. El foro tiene tantas opciones que a veces me mareo, muchas gracias. Si que recibo mensajes en mi mail de los temas con respuesta. Gracias denuevo y disculpas!! :Arf:

----------


## Pesuke

> El que no busca no encuentra:
> 
> Enlaces--> temas suscritos.


Joe, que borde sois a veces :Whip: 
Si que he buscado pero no lo había encontrado hasta que Ming me lo explico muy amablemente. 
Te explico por que no lo había encontrado: resulta que la palabra "Suscritos" me ha confundido, yo creí que suscrito es cuando me suscribo a algo y yo no me he suscrito a ningún tema. Parece que tengo que saber a la perfección como funciona y no es asi, como dice tu compañero me costará un tiempillo cogerle el tranquillo, y ya lo estoy haciendo, pero no es por no buscar, sino por no encontrarlo. Yo se que eres uno de los moderadores y disculpas si mi tono es un poco enfadado pero creo que hay que tener un poco mas de tacto y no largar una frase al aire como la que largaste "el que no busca no encuentra" dando a entender que no he buscado cuando no es asi. 
Si quieres bloquea mi cuenta o ponme en penitencia por hablarte con este tono, es lo que hay y yo no soy ningún tonto para hacerme quedar como tal. 
He buscado pero no he encontrado por eso pregunté con toda la buena onda del mundo y he sugerido,  que para algo esta este tema, o no es asi?
Si vas a a contestar asi a todos los que hacen criticas o sugerencias te recomiendo que cuides un poco tu dialecto.
Por otra parte les estoy muy agradecido a Ritxi y a Ming por ayudarme. 
Saludos y espero no siente mal mi mensaje.

----------


## Ming

Bueno...
1. Aquí no se bannea por decir lo que piensas, muy mal iríamos si esto funcionase de esa forma  :117: 
2. Piensa bien lo que ha escrito Ravenous. No es que te haya mandado un beso, vale, pero te ha dado una posible solución  :Wink1: 
3. Suscrito... te suscribes a un tema cuando opinas en este o clicando en "Herramientas" (inicio del hilo, arriba de todo) y a la tercera opción.
4. Que matada más grande Ritxi, debes recibir un montón de correos cada día  :117: 
5. Gracias Ravenous, no lo sabía  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Lo bueno de Raveous es que es buena persona aunque no quiera que se le note.

Te ha puesto cara de perro, pero te ha dado la respuesta.

(Si consigues que sonría, te regalo mi Erdnase).
 :Smile1:

----------


## Pesuke

Disculpas, mi intención no era crear polemica y mucho menos mal royo pero me choco mucho la respuesta de Ravenous, se que deben de tener mucho trabajo en el foro y lo respeto. 
Yo lo busqué y el error fue mio por no saber la definición de "Suscrito" como ya lo he dicho.
Pero si que lo busqué y no lo encontré por eso escribí mi sugerencia y a la vez pedí ayuda.
Me he pasado con el mensaje, lo reconozco, pero Ravelius: no me gusto que me digas que no lo busqué y eso no lo puedo evitar, soy muy sincero con mis opiniones. Te agradezco tu ayuda, ahora voy directamente al menú "Enlaces" que es mucho mas fácil.
Me castigo yo mismo por torpe e ignorante. 
 :Tussor: 
Caca pa mi  :9898: 
GRACIAS A TODOS!!!

----------


## Ming

> Ravelius


 :Rofl:  que confianzas  :Rofl: 

Iban... lo del Erdnase... ¿la "promoción" esta tambén es valida para mi?  :302:

----------


## Iban

> Iban... lo del Erdnase... ¿la "promoción" esta tambén es valida para mi?


Estoy pensando abrir un concuso, jejejejeje...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Me apuntoooooo, Ming en esto también voy a superarte, Erdnase será mío uajaja

----------


## Ming

Loren... me parece que te llevo algo de ventaja  :O11: 
Pero bueno... tú inténtalo  :302:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

No voy a intentarlo... VOY A CONSEGUIRLO... que tú todavía te caes y yo no...

----------


## Ming

> No voy a intentarlo... VOY A CONSEGUIRLO... que tú todavía te caes y yo no...



Pues ayer me metí una os*** que...  :117: 

Iban, por favor, marca las reglas exactas del concurso  :302: 
Por cierto... mandarás el libro o me lo traes en persona  :302: 

PD. $%&#@ de Iban y su ortografía  :Mad1:

----------


## Iban

Os lo mando, firmado, dedicado, y un poco manoseado.

(Voy a pintar el foro de naranja, ya os he avisado. Que me parto las espaldas a corregir, y os importa tres pepinos).

----------


## Ming

Las reglas por favor, las reglas.
¿Si lo logré hace tiempo cuenta?  :302:  (por probar...)

Piénsalo bien Iban, para qué “pensar en la ortografía” si luego vienen los MODs y te lo corrigen, pues ale, que se diviertan corrigiendo, que parece que no tengan nada mejor que hacer  :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

Las reglas son sencillas: conseguir que Ravenous sonría, no hay más...

Evidentemente no vale tirar de archivo.

Y lo de la ortografía, todos sabemos que un foro bien escrito, es un foro atractivo. Yo seguiré corrigiendo la ortografía, pero ya se acabó el tiempo de hacer de niñera en silencio. A partir de ahora, naranjita todo, para que sea vea lo cafres que somos. :p

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Iban lo de la n deminuscula a mayuscula vale fallo mio. pero puedo nombrarte mi acentuador personal esque mi teclado es algo burro y si intento poner un acento pasa esto:
Esdr&#180;&#180;ujula, antip&#180;&#180;atico, ortograf&#180;&#180;ia. 
y creo que queda mejor sin acentos...
nose porque se me ponen dos es vez de uno

----------


## Ming

> Y lo de la ortografía, todos sabemos que un foro bien escrito, es un foro atractivo. Yo seguiré corrigiendo la ortografía, pero ya se acabó el tiempo de hacer de niñera en silencio. A partir de ahora, naranjita todo, para que sea vea lo cafres que somos. :p


Ooooooooh, sí, que foro tan atractivo, donde escribes para intentar ayudar y te echan en cara que no sabes escribir, realmente no entiendo que no se hubiese pintado antes el foro de naranja  :O11: 
Bueno Iban, mucha suerte  :O13:

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Te doy una prórroga para que lo arregles. Pero sólo los acentos; al resto, naranjazo al canto.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

OK, Iban, lo tendr[(e) "con acento", si es que lo lleva, buf que mal voy con lo de las tildes] en cuenta.

----------


## Ritxi

> Iban lo de la n deminuscula a mayuscula vale fallo mio. pero puedo nombrarte mi acentuador personal esque mi teclado es algo burro y si intento poner un acento pasa esto:
> Esdr&#180;&#180;ujula, antip&#180;&#180;atico, ortograf&#180;&#180;ia. 
> y creo que queda mejor sin acentos...
> nose porque se me ponen dos es vez de uno


 
Malas noticias!! Tienes un virus  :117: 

A mí me pasó lo mismo, es un troyano o algo así.

Creo que tienes un keylogger instalado.




> _Otro signo de que un keylogger se está ejecutando en nuestro computador es el problema de la tilde doble (&#180;&#180 al presionar la tecla para acentuar vocales, salen dos tildes seguidas y la vocal sin acentuar. Esto ocurre en keyloggers configurados para otros idiomas. El problema desaparece al eliminarlo._
> 
> 
> _Si no sabes lo que es un keylogger, es un programa que graba a un fichero todo lo que escribes, y luego lo manda de manera oculta a un destinatario. Se utiliza para sacar claves._

----------


## Mago Lawrence

No J**** Ritxi ¿lo dices en serio?

pues tendre que decirle a mi tio que lo mire que yo no se  como se hace.

----------


## Ritxi

*Mago Lawrence*- A mi me lo quitaron con el _Malwarebytes,_ me parece que te puedes bajar una versión gratis desde su web.

*Ming-* si, recibo muchos cada dia

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Gracias Ritxi voy a porbar a ver que encuentro y si lo quito, si no llegas a decimelo seguiria pensando que el teclado es medio tonto.

----------


## Osk

Te iba a comentar lo mismo que Ritxi, efectivamente, eso es un virus.

Hablando de otra cosa, me he pasado unos minutillos intentando encontrar algún mensaje secreto en las letras naranjas, hasta que he seguido leyendo y me he dado cuenta que era el c.... de Iban corrigiendo faltas, anda que......

----------


## Iban

¿Has visto qué majo? En tu mensaje, ni una letrita naranja. :D

----------


## Ravenous

> Las reglas por favor, las reglas.
> ¿Si lo logré hace tiempo cuenta?  (por probar...)


Ming, lo siento:

http://www.elmundotoday.com/2009/10/...rie-de-verdad/

----------


## Ming

> Ming, lo siento:
> 
> http://www.elmundotoday.com/2009/10/...rie-de-verdad/


No, me refería a una llamada antes de las 8 cuando me había ido a dormir como a las 4 pasadas...  :Mad1: 
¡¡¡Que yo duermooooo!!! No como otros...  :O11: 
Me dejó en estado de shock, pero te reíste  :Smile1: 
Iban, supongo que esta cuenta aunque hace como un mes, pero...

----------


## Iban

Tururú, eso no cuenta.

P.D.: Y no es lo mismo reírse que sonreir.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

¿Qué pasó a las 8?

Sí, lo sé, soy cotilla.

Que vols som de Ciuta (¿Qué quieres, soy de Ciutadella?) que el castellano no mola jaja

----------


## Ravenous

> P.D.: Y no es lo mismo reírse que sonreir.


Exacto, y además, aquello era una risa malvada, como me corresponde.

----------


## Ming

> P.D.: Y no es lo mismo reírse que sonreir.


Cierto, cuando sonries no te ries, pero cuando te ries sonries  :Wink1: 





> Exacto, y además, aquello era una risa malvada, como me corresponde.


Jajajjaja, que cabroncete  :302: 


Ok, ok, no hay prisa ^^

----------


## Ritxi

> Gracias Ritxi voy a porbar a ver que encuentro y si lo quito, si no llegas a decimelo seguiria pensando que el teclado es medio tonto.


Lawrence, en el post de Ortografía pone cómo poder acentuar, así me tiré yo una semana

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...t=23084&page=2

----------


## Magnano

Ritxi aplicate el cuento otra vez... :D

----------


## Ming

Si consigo una foto de Ravenous sonriendo... ¿me mandas el libro, Iban?  :302:

----------


## Iban

Sin duda. Con la más bella de las dedicatorias.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

No Ming, no... Me lo mandara a mí, te quitare la foto antes de que la mandes.

----------


## Ming

> Sin duda. Con la más bella de las dedicatorias.


Eso sí, es una foto de Ravenous sonriendo, eh. Ahora bien, yo no estaba presente entonces, pero eso ya es mucho.

Cuenta o no, porque si vas a decir que no pues no la subo.


Edito: ¿Vale por MP?.. es que me va a matar...  :001 07:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

NO cuenta no cuenta. juegas con ventajaa

----------


## Ming

¡¿Con ventaja?!

NO, la conseguí ayer, por lo tanto, es legal.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Ah, bueno. Así tendré que buscar otra excusa por la que no valga.

----------


## Iban

Vale por MP. Pero que sepas que si no me parece que sea una sonrisa, tendré que someterlo a juicio de terceras personas. Y si la decisión es que eso no es una sonrisa, no habrá lugar a apelación.

----------


## Ming

Ya se la he enseñado a otra persona y esta totalmente de acuerdo de que esta sonriendo  :302: 

Esto... espero poder juzgar quienes serán las terceras personas... Porque me das miedo Iban...

PD. Loren también la verá.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

¿Yo puedo ser una de esas terceras personas? ¿Puedo serlo? se me da bien no ser el primero en nada jaja

----------


## Ming

Editado...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

¡Protesto! no acaba de convencerme que este sea Ravenous, no se le ven los ojos con lo cual no puedo comprobar si el color es el mismo.

----------


## Iban

Ya puedes retirar la foto y mandarme una dirección postal. Yo de mientas voy pensando una dedicatoria que esté a la altura.

Mariano, guárdame un Ernase, que me he quedado sin el mío.

----------


## Ravenous

Oy qué carallo.
Voy a poner aquí la única foto en la que salgo sonriendo, ya que Ming ha quitado la que supuestamente tiene:



Me veo obligado a decir que lo que tiene Ming no es una foto mía sonriendo. Es una mueca de asco mientras hablaba de los "amables servidores de la ley" de la guardia civil que me multaron.

Hala, se acabó la tontería. Circulen, ya no hay nada que ver.

----------


## Ming

> Me veo obligado a decir que lo que tiene Ming no es una foto mía sonriendo. Es una mueca de asco mientras hablaba de los cabrones de la guardia civil que me multaron.


Jajajaj, cierto que te multaron  :302: 
Pero siento desilusionarte, sí que sonreías, porque era justo antes cuando acababas de reírte porque los tres del asiento de detrás iban todo apretujados  :302:  Mira que eres malo.
(se rió, sonrió y, luego, comenta la multa)  :O21: 

PD. Se siente  :Note:   :O13:

----------


## Ritxi

> 4. Que matada más grande Ritxi, debes recibir un montón de correos cada día


Hoy más de 60!!   :O11:

----------


## Ming

Ritxi, tu eres un mata'o.

Los MPs... pues vale, pero TODOS los mensajes...  :117:  
¡ ¡ ¡ Mata'oooooooooo ! ! !

----------


## Ritxi

Bueno todos no, solo los mensajes en los que escribo o los temas que controlo, o sea, casi todos  :Cool1:

----------

